# Full HD TV + Android Smart TV Box for Music, Videos and Light Game --- Need Suggestion



## Skyh3ck (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello Guys

The summer is on and school will close soon, I have two kids age 9 and 5, we never had TV in home ever, even i grew up without TV.

We only bought second TV just to watch Cricket World Cups and once its over, it was sold again, this continued every time.

Now I wish to have a Full HD TV and pair it with a Good quality Android Smart box, so we can use our home Wifi to access youtube and other online content, also will have some games for kids to play.

I dont wish to have a Cable or DTH connection, its waste of money when Wifi is there, also i dont want to buy a Smart TV, as they are buggy and costly. Money is a problem, but i can manage for TV and Adroid BOX

I need you help to find the best option for TV and Smart Box.

I have shortlisted Samsung 22F5100 TV as its the cheapest and is Full HD with HDMI.

No I need an Android Box which has good hardware, software.

Please give your thoughts and idea on this.

Thanks


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 29, 2016)

any body please answer


----------



## Flake (Mar 29, 2016)

Go for Google ChromeCast. I am using it with Vu 32D6545 TV. 
Its perfect to watch online content and there are tons of extensions available for chrome to watch offline content from Laptop/Android too. Google provides regular updates for Chromecast.


----------



## Minion (Mar 29, 2016)

I would suggest this I know its not full HD but bigger tvs are always better and this one is awesome tv within your budget.
Buy Philips 32PFL5039/V7 81 cm (32) HD Ready LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

Getting 22inch tv is like watching tv on monitors.But what is you budget?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 2, 2016)

> Getting 22inch tv is like watching tv on monitors.But what is you budget?


As said above 22" would be too small.
Atleast get a 32" LED TV set.
And kindly mention ur budget so we can assist you accordingly.


----------

